# i5 480m temperature woes



## slipstream (Jul 14, 2011)

I've recently purchased a brand new Acer 5742g specs are
Core i5 480m 
Nvidia 540gt 1GB 
3 GB RAM 
I've been recording CPU and GPU temperatures with realtemp, idle CPU,GPU temperatures hover around 43-48 and 48-52 respectively (temp in celsius) 
but during gaming sessions I've noticed that CPU temp approximates around 87 peaking at 92 while GPU at ~84. 
Is this normal operating range or should i be worried, core temp, realtemp show tjmax for 480m
at 105. I ran a prime 95 small FFT test.
http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/Untitled2.jpg

also those cooling pads are they any effective?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you looked to see if there is a BIOS update for the motherboard?
Go to Acer website:  http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers
If there is a newer one then use that. BIOS Version 1.22 is most recent.

Try that and report back.

Leave the thermal pad alone.


----------



## slipstream (Jul 14, 2011)

@jsfitz54

Updated the BIOS from v1.15 to 1.22
played burnout paradise city for 20 mins, CPU temperature still averages at 85 and GPU at 80 (room temperature ~35) 
add insult to injury bios doesn't support disabling turbo boost function.
The prime 95 test i ran showed distance to tjmax as 25 at full load, roughly translates to CPU temp ~75.
Please help.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like the heatsink maybe faulty.

It is a possibility.
I have to replace 10 heatsinks in a set of 6730b HP crap tops due to such a defect.

It is under warranty I assume since you have only bought it recently.
Get your data backed up and get it replaced buy the people who you bought it off.
Just make sure you ask them what temperatures are expected of these laptops first.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 15, 2011)

Agree with Widjaja. RTV Acer.  Many times I've seen Laptop overheat issues fixed with a Bios update.

Now that you have the most recent, a service call to Acer is in order.

And by all means do backup your data.

I didn't want you to play with the CPU thermal pad and have a warranty issue.


----------



## slipstream (Jul 15, 2011)

Correct me if i'm wrong but how can a cooling pad void your warranty? au contraire updating the BIOS with notifying the service people first will void the warranty
also I've gotten conflicting replies about the same question on different forums, some pointing out that above 80 is hot and acceptable, >90 is critical and >100 CPU starts throttling.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I didn't want you to play with the CPU thermal pad and have a warranty issue.



He was talking of this, I believe:









slipstream said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but how can a cooling pad void your warranty? au contraire updating the BIOS with notifying the service people first will void the warranty
> also I've gotten conflicting replies about the same question on different forums, some pointing out that above 80 is hot and acceptable, >90 is critical and >100 CPU starts throttling.



Those won't void any warranty, however, I tried a couple.
Some are cheap cr*p, some cool slightly, but no real difference.
However, I did have one that worked decently, if it fits(slips onto the outlet vent).  It is only as a last resort for an out of warranty laptop would I recommend it.
Also, you need to make sure your laptop fan is running at the same RPM or greater than the cooler, as you don't want to over-speed the laptop fan and burn the bearing/s :StarTech External Notebook CPU Cooling Fan





If your laptop over heats, I would RMA it or return it to the store(if, it is in the returnable time period).  
If it is out-of-warranty or you don't care, then I would pull it apart - replace the thermal pads with Thermal interface material and copper shims as needed for gap elimination, between component & cooler surface.  
But, that is just me, as I did that to a HP laptop that was out of warranty and ran at the edge of over heating.  The fan was fine; but, a lot of laptops/notebooks/netbooks have a limited amount of space inside for an optimal cooling system and most vendors/manufacturers have to work within those confines, so you get adequate cooling.
And, a lot of times the cooling is shared, so the GPU, CPU, and other components are all cooled with the same system.  Alot to put on one set of cooling fins and one heatpipe.

Just my opinion, however, I hope it helps.

Edit:
Forgot to say, that, your temps look nominal for a stock laptop with your configuration.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Updating your Bios does not void warranty*.  Acer would be F'ing stupid to provide you with an update if that was the case.

My understanding of what you meant by "Thermal Pad" was the pad /or/ a pad  between the cpu fan & cpu.
I did not want you to alter the cpu/fan factory setup.

If I was in error or not explicit enough, I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2011)

how do you sit your laptop? does it has clear space under it. it may lack of space so hot air get trapped under your laptop and raise the heat

err on hsf or fan could raise the heat too. listen to its fan. does it heared strange/not normal
and once more have you checked the real temp there, so its not only misread?
since its a brand new you could consider rma if the problem stays


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2011)

if your brave enough. open your laptop up and re-apply some new  thermal paste and see if that works.

My own laptop used to be able to bake cookies till i used some MX-4 on the CPU and GPU


----------



## slipstream (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your input, i think I've found the cause, yesterday i ran doom 3 on ultra settings and guess what CPU temp averaged at ~67 and GPU at ~65 i think the components are not adequately spaced to run latest games on high settings, maybe i should get a cooling pad. 

@micropage7
My laptop rests on my core java book usually  i've always made sure that air-intake grills are not being blocked

@jsfitz54
What i meant was updating the BIOS without prior notification to service people voids the warranty, anyway sorry for the goof-up (thermal pad, cooling pad) 
One more thing i wanted to ask, I've seen this "disable turbo" feature on real temp 3.60 i tried enabling it but unchecks itself automatically , could someone explain if this can disable turbo boost on my i5 since my BIOS doesn't have any option for that.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 16, 2011)

slipstream said:


> What i meant was updating the BIOS without prior notification to service people voids the warranty



*FALSE*:  Where do I get the permission slips?  Show us all an email from ACER regarding this point.  You do a disservice to everyone spreading this misinformation.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 16, 2011)

Turbo Boost can only be disabled in windows at most laptops. If you want to do it then search for the ThrottleStop Utility. I think it's somewhere here on TPU.


----------



## slipstream (Jul 16, 2011)

@jsfitz54

From acer website
"Updating an incorrect BIOS may cause harm to your system. We recomend that you only do this after being instructed by one of our Customer Care representatives. By using these updates you agree to accept the possibility of product failure."

Woe on me for assuming that updating without notifying service voids warranty, i apologize.

@zsolt_93
Throttlestop rocks , played modern warfare 2 on medium settings with clock modulation set to 87.5% and multiplier set to 18, game ran smooth as silk and CPU temp never crossed 78% hovering at ~75 and GPU averaged at 77. 
Thank you.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats what i use too for my i7+GT525M lappy.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 16, 2011)

Just email them explaining the situation and have them fix it on their dime.. the end.. dont go voiding ur warranty or masking the problem with cooling systems.

also



> "Updating an incorrect BIOS may cause harm to your system. We recomend that you only do this after being instructed by one of our Customer Care representatives. By using these updates you agree to accept the possibility of product failure."



Says nothing about voiding a warranty..


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 16, 2011)

Was working on a DELL XPS recently which has a GPU CPU all in one cooling unit, cooled off by one fan.

The cooling unit in your ACER maybe something very similar which not doubt would get very hot if both processors are under load for an extended amount of time.

Not doubt will not take long to turn the thermal grease to a rock hard non thermal conductive substance as well.


----------



## slipstream (Jul 17, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just email them explaining the situation and have them fix it on their dime.. the end.. dont go voiding ur warranty or masking the problem with cooling systems.
> 
> also
> 
> ...



That's why i apologized on a previous post.

If some one could help me out here by posting his/her temps after running some of the latest games on a similar configuration laptop (core i3-i5, 1 GB Nvidia, Ati GPU), thing is i need  baseline data to compare my temps against reason being i've had conflicting replies for the same question on different forums, and before i rush to a service center only to hear from them that "these temps are within range".


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 17, 2011)

slipstream said:


> That's why i apologized on a previous post.
> 
> If some one could help me out here by posting his/her temps after running some of the latest games on a similar configuration laptop (core i3-i5, 1 GB Nvidia, Ati GPU), thing is i need  baseline data to compare my temps against reason being i've had conflicting replies for the same question on different forums, and before i rush to a service center only to hear from them that "these temps are within range".



If you have people telling you diffrent things then just fire of and email to acer and see what they have to say, If your not happy with there reply send them another one telling them your laptop is overheating and you want it replaced or fixed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2011)

this goes for anything.

if its under warranty and you have problems. RMA it.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2011)

As long as its working regardless of the temps you show its not a warranty issue. If it gets too hot it will shut down.


----------



## slipstream (Jul 29, 2011)

I ran some prime 95 smallFFT tests with multiplier set to 22 (turbo mode 2.9 GHz), 20 (base clock 2.6 GHz) and 18(2.3 GHz) via throttlestop and here are the results:

x22
http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture3.png

x20
http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture4.png

x18
http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture5408.png

I also chanced upon an undervolting guide which might be all you need if  you are plagued by overheating issues and own a dual core/ core 2 duo processor
http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...arket-upgrades/235824-undervolting-guide.html.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

If your still worried about temps. Id give something like THIS a looking at A review can also be found HERE though I admit...the review is a little poor. and the reviewer sounds like hes just started highschool

Ive ordered one myself, Im sick of having to lug my Zalman NC1000 around so Im trying to find if this little thing will do the job for less then 2/3'ds of the size


----------

